# Receptor 144 mhz reemplazando IC TAA611 de audio que no se consigue



## yukamix (Jun 25, 2009)

hola amigos de la comunidad foros de electrónica
tengo una pregunta para ustedes  ¿ como puedo armar el receptor de 144 mhz? que aparece aqui:
http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/receptor144mhz.htm
reemplazando El IC TAA611 que no tiene sustituto, por el LM380 o LM386 

[/url]


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 26, 2009)

El TAA611 no afecta a la recepción. Es un amplificador de audio, y para eso puedes emplear cualquiera de los que mencionas.
Y sí que tiene sustituto, es el SN76001, si lo encuentras, porque es de principios de los 70´s...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2009)

yukamix dijo:
			
		

> tengo una pregunta para ustedes  ¿ como puedo armar el receptor de 144 mhz? que aparece aqui:
> http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/receptor144mhz.htm
> reemplazando El IC TAA611 que no tiene sustituto, por el LM380 o LM386



Viste el "cable" que llega al pin 7 de TAA611?
Bueno, lo desconectas de allí y tirás todo el circuito del TAA a la basura. Luego montas el circuito del LM386 y conectas ese cable a su entrada sin poner control de volumen, por que parece que eso lo hace R2. Listo!

Saludos!


----------



## yukamix (Jun 28, 2009)

Estimados amigos  me pueden colaborar con el diseño del esquema del circuito con un nuevo diagrama
donde se incluya el lm386, es decir para diseñar un tarjeta de circuito impreso que tenga  mas opciones y posibilidades de montar amplificador de audio comerciales.
He tenido muchos tropiezos para construir ese receptor, porque muchos circuitos que abundan en internet tienen piezas díficiles de conseguir en los comercios de electrónica.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 28, 2009)

puedes utilizar el LM386 para amplificar la AF que sale de C7 y R4


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 28, 2009)

aca envio el diagrama simplificado del receptor ( lo hice con paint ) sin el amplificador de audio .  el circuito del amplificador lo tenes en este link con una placa de circuito impreso ya elaborada : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19461.html  . lo unico que tenes que hacer es conectar la salida de audio del receptor , a la entrada de audio del amplificador ( marcada como "IN"). usa la misma fuente de 9 v para el receptor y amplificador. espero sea de utilidad mi ayuda. saludos


----------



## Gradmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Haz provado con el regenerativo que expuso Antony, buscalo como mini receptor FM regenerativo, lo arme hace un par de meses en el proto y aun asi me funciono bien, checalo y ve si lo puedes modificar, en general use puros transistores, asi que no tuve mayor problema por los integrados, los unicos detalles fueron con el choke de RF (termine usando una perla de ferrita) y el transistor BF494 que es muy sensible a la temperatura.

Saludos y exito


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 1, 2009)

el unico problema que va ensordecer a los receptores vecinos que trabajen en la misma frecuencia, los receptores regenerativos emiten una señal similar a al que reciben y puede usarse para interferir los receptores vecinos y hasta la television, no le digas a ningun vecino que estas haciendo algo parecido porque de lo contrario te echaran los perros.

suerte

salu2
Mac


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 2, 2009)

porque no armas este.....


----------



## lsedr (Jul 2, 2009)

Armagedon tu publicaste un circuito receptor de 220 a 400 Mhz pero no le has dado seguimiento al tema, yo quiero saber si funciona, si alguien lo probó. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23398.html
Gracias


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 2, 2009)

lsedr dijo:
			
		

> Armagedon tu publicaste un circuito receptor de 220 a 400 Mhz pero no le has dado seguimiento al tema, yo quiero saber si funciona, si alguien lo probó. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23398.html
> Gracias


Ese circuito fue un aporte que hice, ya que lo encontre de casualidad y me llamo la atensión, pero no pude conseguir el transistor. y el tema no lo segui, porque quedo abandonado desde que lo publique hace mas de 1 año.. me habia olvidado.



			
				lsedr dijo:
			
		

> Armagedon me parece que el circuito que dibujaste varia con respecto al original de electronica2000


La diferencia es que no tiene el amplificador de audio.


----------



## yukamix (Jul 3, 2009)

intente armar el receptor regenerativo de Antony, pero deje el proyecto  a medio camino porque no encontre el transistor BF494.
el receptor de 144 mhz de electrónica 2000 me llama mucho la atención por su simplicidad,estoy buscando y cotizando los materiales para construirlo,pero la verdad es que no se si alguien ya armo este circuito y logro obtener resultados satisfactorios, esto de armar receptores experimentales  es una mezcla de ensayo y error, hay que tomar el riesgo de todas maneras, un radio scaner profesional cuesta  unos 1000 dolares  y eso esun precio muy costoso, por eso hay que seguir intentando y cacharreando con circuitos de radio.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 4, 2009)

El transistor BF494 es facil de conseguir. es el NTE229
el BF494 es el mismo SF115 que es = NTE229

Así que yo voy a armar este circuito de 2 metro (144mhz)


----------



## homebrew (Sep 12, 2014)

Amigo ese integrado es solo el amplificador de audio, ponga un LM386 y listo
Pero igual no le recomiendo gastar tiempo en ese receptor para el resultado que puede darle, mejor busque en "san google imagenes" rx de 144 mhz con algun integrado de la serie MC como los MC3362 Mc3363 u otros


----------

